
Runit – Windows app for quick launch apps, directories and stored web sites - gspansky
https://github.com/gspansky/runit
======
gspansky
Hello, I've released first version of my program which I've developed after
working hours as pet project.

Any comments and ideas what can be improved, changed, refactored, added is
appreciate.

Thanks in advance :)

